# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless > [other] D-Link DWA-110 driver for XP

## Barni123

Ilost the CD with the D-Link DWA-110 driver for XP
Where can I download the driver?

----------


## superprash2003

you should find it on the dlink website
http://www.dlink.com.au/tech/Downloa...letype=Drivers

----------


## micky4145

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  sssssss

----------


## sadhnatech

> Ilost the CD with the D-Link DWA-110 driver for XP
> Where can I download the driver?


please send driver

----------


## bkratz

> please send driver


As a previous posted said the driver is at this location

http://www.dlink.com.au/tech/Downloa...iletype=Driver

----------

